# Eotech zero



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

I guess I did it wrong...put a used Eotech on the AR I just acquired. Works great but I zeroed at 100 yards treating it like any other new scope, never had a red dot. Internet experts all say either 25 or 50 yard zeros. I guess I cant wrap my head around the ballistics curve. I dont want to do a bunch of eyeball math if I see a coyote cruising by 75-150 yards away. Group at 100 was 2" off of a rest.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I zeroed my red dot at 50 yards on my AR. Put the crosshairs on the target from 25-300 yards and dead animal


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

50 yard zero for red dots/reflex sights. Always. Anything inside 200 is gonna be a chip shot and not require any "Kentucky windage"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, I can redo it for 50. What POI can I expect at 100-150-200 yards with a 50 zero with cheap 55gr .223?

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

sureicanfish said:


> Ok, I can redo it for 50. What POI can I expect at 100-150-200 yards with a 50 zero with cheap 55gr .223?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


You're not going to notice much at all from zero to 150 (obviously a little high inside of 10 yards) from 150 to 200 it's gonna start to drop. Probably be 3 inches low or so, but factory in your rifle is probably going to be shooting 2moa with factory loads anyways, I'd think softball size groups wou6be fairly realistic from a braced position. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpwalnuthill (Feb 12, 2010)

Josh, I also zeroed the rifle with my Eotech at 50 yds. A coyote or armadillo at 100 yds was dead on. I was shooting reloads that were tailored to the rifle though. An 1.5 inch grouping at 100 yds with factory ammo is normal.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Be sure you are locking the sight after making any adjustments


----------



## Brandon_SPC2 (Aug 4, 2016)

When it comes to a red dot sight on a AR 15 shooting 5.56/.223 with a 12.5”-16" barrel I will use a 36 yard zero over a 25 yard, 50 yard, or 100 yard zero for both hunting and defense. That's shooting 55 grain all the way to 77 grain SMKs. With the 36 yard zero you will have a smaller spread over distance vs any other zero. Look below at ballistics chart. I will use stand XM193 ball ammo which leaves a 16” barrel around 3050 fps. I think Eotech height over bore on an AR is 2.2”

36 Yard Zero (What the Marine Corp uses) highest POI will be 3.2” and the lowest POI will be 4.3” low out to 300 yards. Which leaves only 7.5” of variation (deer sizer vitals and even coyotes). With this zero you can aim center mass on a human torso size or deer here in Florida and hit out to 300 yards just fine.
0 -2.2
25 -0.6
50 0.7
75 1.8
100 2.6
125 3.0
150 3.2
175 3.0
200 2.4
225 1.4
250 0.0
275 -1.9
300 -4.3

25 yard zero (What the Army uses) highest POI will be 7.4” and the lowest POI will be 3.1” high out to 300 yards. Which leaves only 4.3” of variation. The problem with this zero is how high the POI is at its highest point. If you aim center mass using this zero under a pressure moment a lot of times you will shoot over the target. I have seen this time and time again in the army when soldiers would follow the same 25 meter zero on the CCO (Aimpoint compM4)
0 -2.2
25 0.0
50 2.0
75 3.6
100 5.0
125 6.1
150 6.9
175 7.3
200 7.4
225 7.0
250 6.2
275 4.9
300 3.1

50 Yard Zero highest POI will be 1.3” and the lowest POI will be 8.6” low out to 300 yards. Which leaves only 9.9” of variation. Which after 250 yards you will be holding over on your intended target.
0 -2.2 
25 -1.0 
50 0.0 
75 0.7 
100 1.1 
125 1.3 
150 1.1 
175 0.5 
200 -0.4 
225 -1.8 
250 -3.6 
275 -5.8 
300 -8.6 

100 Yard Zero highest POI will be 0” and the lowest POI will be 12” low out to 300 yards. Which leaves only 12” of variation. Which after 225 yards you are holding over.

0 -2.2 
25 -1.3 
50 -0.6 
75 -0.1 
100 -0.0 
125 -0.2 
150 -0.7 
175 -1.5 
200 -2.7 
225 -4.3 
250 -6.4 
275 -9.0 
300 -12.0 

I'm assuming this AR is serving a dual purpose and is probably used for home defense. IF you didn't know that bottom hash on the Eotech reticle is your POA/POI reference for anything inside CQB distance. If you use you center dot you will hit roughly 2" low.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ouch, that made my head hurt. Everything I have is sighted in at 100 yards. red dots, scopes. all at 100 yards. I started out at 50 with the red dots, just because my eyes aren't really clear. but it's on target at 100...


----------



## ncwg2boatguy (15 d ago)

For dot sights 36 yd zero is best bet. Combat and hunting effective if you do your part on trigger. This is not a precision optic.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

In case you goobs haven't decided in two years, I like a 200 yard zero on my red dots.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I have hit steel plate at 350 yards with a red dot and heard the "tink" when the red dot covered the entire target.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, it's getting dull out there when we start digging up 2yo threads but hell, it's something to read. 
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I followed fish off the cliff again.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

Boat-Dude said:


> I followed fish off the cliff again.


if jack helped you off the horse, would you help jack off the horse?
jack


----------

